# Power Mac G4 s’allume pas



## Fi91 (18 Mars 2018)

Bonjour
J’ai un problème avec mon Power mac g4, je l’ai allumé et tout marché bien, je l’éteins normalement et j’ai voulu l’allumé et cette fois-ci rien.
Quand j’appuie sur le bouton la lumière s’allume mais s’éteint quand je lache le bouton.
J’ai tenté Reset de la carte mère et rien.
Quand j’appuie sur le bouton pour l’allumer il y a la diode de la carte mère qui s’allume en rouge et s’éteint aussitôt avec un petit bruit.

Pour information quand le Mac est branché on entent un petit bruit électrique quand on colle L’oreille à l’alimentation
 Est ce la pile ? Car le Mac était débranché un certain temps.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2018)

Tu peux essayer :
tout débrancher : Ram, périphériques dont Usb, disques et lecteur CD

rebrancher Ram et périphériques + clavier Usb si c'est le cas


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Mars 2018)

Si tu n'as rien changé dans ta config, ça sent l'alimentation qui faiblit...
Dans le Service Source du PowerMac G4, il y a un test pour vérifier l'alimentation (page 22), et un autre pour contrôler l'état de la carte mère (il y a sept LED pour le diagnostique), page 17. 
Service Source K Power Mac G4/ Macintosh Server G4 - tim.id.au


----------



## Fi91 (19 Mars 2018)

Merci de vos réponses,

Je l’ai laissé branché toute la nuit et ce matin il s’allume normalement.
A rien comprendre, je vais comme même changer la pile.

Édit: il s’est éteint au bout de 10min mais j’ai pu le ré-allumer


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Mars 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses,
> 
> Je l’ai laissé branché toute la nuit et ce matin il s’allume normalement.
> A rien comprendre, je vais comme même changer la pile.
> ...



Ça sent l'alimentation qui flanche à plein nez 
Contrôles la, tu seras fixé, et si c'est quelques condos à changer, ça va pas loin. 
Au pire, ça se trouve d'occaz


----------

